# Unterschied zwischen Frauen- und Männerradhose



## odlo_girl (22. September 2006)

Hi,

wo ist der Unterschied zw. einer Frauen- und Männerradhose im normalen Fall ?

Schnitt ?
Art der Polsterung ?

Gruss
odlo_girl


----------



## Snakeskin (22. September 2006)

hi odlo girl,

der Unterschied ist da, wo nunmal der Unterschied ist.

das Polster ist den ergonomischen Gegebenheiten entsprechend angepasst.
Es gibt Stellen am Körper, da ist bei *dem* einen mehr und bei *der* anderen weniger.
You know

Schau bitte mal bei den Herstellern von Bikebekleidung, dort ist alles sehr Verständlich dargestellt.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odlo_girl (22. September 2006)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> hi odlo girl,
> 
> der Unterschied ist da, wo nunmal der Unterschied ist.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bisher habe ich keine detaillierte Darstellung gesehen, es heisst entweder Frauenhose oder Männerhose. Ich denke, dass ich als Frau genau so gut eine Männerhose tragen, vielleicht ist es nur Marketing von den Firmen.

Gruss
odlo_grl


----------



## cab (22. September 2006)

Hei odlo_girl,

ich hab hier eine Männer- und eine Frauenhose von Gonso. Das Polster der Männerhose ist sehr viel größer. Es ist hinten wenig, vorne deutlich länger als das Frauenmodell. Die Polster sind etwas unterschiedlich modelliert, ob's nu dem Fahrkomfort dient, hängt wahrscheinlich von Träger/in ab. Von den Gonsos trage ich das Frauenmodell, von anderen habe ich Männer- oder Unisex-Modelle (Gore), passen tun die auch ...

Grüße
Christiane


----------



## Snakeskin (22. September 2006)

odlo girl,

guckst du

http://www.assos.com/en/technology/short_insert_anatomy.aspx


grüsse


----------



## odlo_girl (22. September 2006)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> odlo girl,
> 
> guckst du
> 
> ...



Alles klar, als Frau hat man immer leichter


----------



## swe68 (22. September 2006)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bisher habe ich keine detaillierte Darstellung gesehen, es heisst entweder Frauenhose oder Männerhose. Ich denke, dass ich als Frau genau so gut eine Männerhose tragen, vielleicht ist es nur Marketing von den Firmen.
> 
> ...


teils.
Bei Laufhosen zum Beispiel sind die Frauenhosen meist teurer 
Dass Frauen an bestimmten Stellen keine Polsterung brauchen ist unbestritten. Trotzdem gibt es Frauenhosen, mit denen ich nicht klarkomme (zu breit am Hintern) und Männerhosen, die gut sitzen. Also - probier es aus. Was sitzt, ist gut


----------

